# I'm not a fashion police but...



## nutmegchoi

Is this a new trend I'm unaware of??!!
There are everywhere!! :surprise:


Killington, Vermont.



Buttermilk, Aspen.



Longer I stair at, I can't make up my mind whether I hate it or love it.
It's right there in between. :|


----------



## Mystery2many

Its not new in Colorado. We have a day called "Jerry Day" were snowboarders dress like silly looking skiers. Steamboat bumps up its security and check for alcohol and often fights break out. Last year was a hoot.


----------



## nutmegchoi

Mystery2many said:


> Its not new in Colorado. We have a day called "Jerry Day" were snowboarders dress like silly looking skiers. Steamboat bumps up its security and check for alcohol and often fights break out. Last year was a hoot.


Niiiicccceeee...
Sounds like a fun day to spectate.


----------



## Argo

Mystery2many said:


> Its not new in Colorado. We have a day called "Jerry Day" were snowboarders dress like silly looking skiers. Steamboat bumps up its security and check for alcohol and often fights break out. Last year was a hoot.


Gaper day. I never heard anyone refer to it as Jerry day. Jerry is a pretty new term. 

You either really suck or are really good if you rock that. Either way you don't give a shit.


----------



## gmore10

Im sure on ski forums they talk about how much snowboarders dress like douches. And I have to admit I normally look like one on any given snow day.


----------



## nutmegchoi

I was into Shaun White's all black with a slim fit some years back.
Not that I could pull off nor it looked any functional.


----------



## Mystery2many

Argo said:


> Gaper day. I never heard anyone refer to it as Jerry day. Jerry is a pretty new term.
> 
> You either really suck or are really good if you rock that. Either way you don't give a shit.


Yeah, Gaper Day.


----------



## mojo maestro

Mystery2many said:


> Its not new in Colorado. We have a day called "Jerry Day" were snowboarders dress like silly looking skiers. Steamboat bumps up its security and check for alcohol and often fights break out. Last year was a hoot.


I thought "Jerry Day" was when everyone wore their best tie dye........dropped acid......and cranked the Dead in the parking lot?


----------



## Mystery2many

mojo maestro said:


> I thought "Jerry Day" was when everyone wore their best tie dye........dropped acid......and cranked the Dead in the parking lot?


Thats everyday! h34r: Dead/Phish plays at Schmiggity's way too much.


----------



## mojo maestro

Mystery2many said:


> Thats everyday! h34r: Dead/Phish plays at Schmiggity's way too much.


Blasphemy........can never have too much Dead/Phish.


----------



## Mystery2many

mojo maestro said:


> Blasphemy........can never have too much Dead/Phish.


That's the opposite way they feel about hygiene.


----------



## snowklinger

mojo maestro said:


> I thought "Jerry Day" was when everyone wore their best tie dye........dropped acid......and cranked the Dead in the parking lot?





Mystery2many said:


> Thats everyday! h34r: Dead/Phish plays at Schmiggity's way too much.





mojo maestro said:


> Blasphemy........can never have too much Dead/Phish.


I've had it up to here with you festie wooks.


----------



## Seppuccu

Aren't those just ordinary Skittle Thugs?


----------



## gmore10

Ever wonder what happened to that kid you knew in high school that didn't graduate? Just go to a phish concert he will be there selling headbands and acid.


----------



## mojo maestro

gmore10 said:


> Just go to a phish concert he will be there selling headbands and acid.


Any "Head" knows that sellin' "kind veggie burritos" is where the big money is......


----------



## WasabiCanuck

I love the ski dads in jeans with the summer jacket and toque he got free with a case of beer. :laughat2:




























Lots of people at my local hill look like these idiots. Tons of ********. Even better are the sweat pants skiers. Wow! Morons.


----------



## deagol

I hear the mullet is coming back.....


----------



## gmore10

Mullets never died south of the mason dixon....


----------



## nutmegchoi

WasabiCanuck said:


> .


I'm digging that Joe Dirt looks though.


----------



## Argo

Honestly, people that look like that I applaud. They are getting out on a serious budget to learn how to ski or ride. We need more people learning to slide on snow so they can all go to breck and other colorado resorts. 

Keystone is where its at.


----------



## nutmegchoi

Argo said:


> Honestly, people that look like that I applaud. They are getting out on a serious budget to learn how to ski or ride. We need more people learning to slide on snow so they can all go to breck and other colorado resorts.
> 
> Keystone is where its at.


I only night board at Keystone which was very limited.
Would love to visit back for some CAT rides.


----------



## Argo

nutmegchoi said:


> I only night board at Keystone which was very limited.
> Would love to visit back for some CAT rides.


Everyone should go to keystone. It is the best resort, hands down.0>


----------



## deagol

just as I suspected, it's all about the money.....


----------



## F1EA

I see those ski onesies all the time. Nobody cares.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Ski Suits | Tipsy Elves


----------



## nutmegchoi

Mizu Kuma said:


> Ski Suits | Tipsy Elves



Oh, OH!!!

I don't know...
Now that I know where it came from...
Still not sure if I'm fully committed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding

mojo maestro said:


> Blasphemy........can never have too much Dead/Phish.


Phish is basically just a whisker away from the Dave Matthews Band in terms of douchiness.


----------



## ridinbend

Fielding said:


> Phish is basically just a whisker away from the Dave Matthews Band in terms of douchiness.


Says the East Coast kid


----------



## Fielding

The term Jerry has been shorthand for someone who has know idea what he is doing on the hill. The word has been around for a long time. It's heavily used in New England. It's pretty much the same as kook in surf culture. 

If you want to see about 5000 pics and short vids of Jerry at his finest (on skis, naturally) and some of the most gaping gapers ever recorded then I suggest you visit:

https://www.instagram.com/jerryoftheday/

This feed frequently causes me to laugh so hard that I cry.


----------



## Snow Hound

Fielding said:


> The term Jerry has been shorthand for someone who has know idea what he is doing on the hill. The word has been around for a long time. It's heavily used in New England. It's pretty much the same as kook in surf culture.
> 
> If you want to see about 5000 pics and short vids of Jerry at his finest (on skis, naturally) and some of the most gaping gapers ever recorded then I suggest you visit:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jerryoftheday/
> 
> This feed frequently causes me to laugh so hard that I cry.


Thank you for the link, it's beautiful.


----------



## snowklinger

Fielding said:


> The term Jerry has been shorthand for someone who has know idea what he is doing on the hill. The word has been around for a long time. It's heavily used in New England. It's pretty much the same as kook in surf culture.
> 
> If you want to see about 5000 pics and short vids of Jerry at his finest (on skis, naturally) and some of the most gaping gapers ever recorded then I suggest you visit:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jerryoftheday/
> 
> This feed frequently causes me to laugh so hard that I cry.





Snow Hound said:


> Thank you for the link, it's beautiful.


Agreed.

You get my +internets of teh day award.

Only Kanye level dignity required.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

Am I the only one who sort of wants one now? :embarrased1:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Sons of Thunder said:


> Am I the only one who sort of wants one now? :embarrased1:


After reading the product description at the bottom, im totally sold :rotfl: 
Im not gonna buy one but i would wear it! "Feel like you're living in an atari game" and "have fun watching other skiiers wipe out when blinded by your neon" lmao!


----------



## bksdds

Why????


----------



## Fielding

https://www.instagram.com/p/wwwFX7i1n9/


----------



## Deacon

I don't instagram, but Jerry of the Day is one of the best uses of facebook as well. So, SO great.


----------



## ridinbend

Encountered this guy yesterday


----------



## nutmegchoi

ridinbend said:


> Encountered this guy yesterday


Hope you didn't join the dark side...


----------



## Mystery2many

Jerry of the day is by far my favorite source for a good laugh.


----------



## OU812

I've known about Jerry of the Day for a while now, greatest Instagram page there is!! 
I could of added content to their site this Friday, as I saw a Jerry on the hill wearing one of those cruiser motorcycle helmets, complete with visor and microphone. I just didn't get my phone out in time unfortunately.


----------



## gmore10

In the offshore fishing world we call em googians and here in the Chesapeake there know as blowboaters in the summer.


----------



## Fielding

Wait I thought a blowboater was a disparaging name for a person who sailed, as in with sails not a motor.


----------



## gmore10

Fielding said:


> Wait I thought a blowboater was a disparaging name for a person who sailed, as in with sails not a motor.


Oh it is but believe me they all ski to, and have the same mentality on water as they do on a mountain.


----------



## ZacAttakk

Sail Boaters in the Severn and Patapsco Rivers are the bane of my existence.


----------



## Fielding

I know some people hate us but we get a lot of attention from the ladies.


----------



## ZacAttakk

Ok let me clarify: Stupid fucks that buy a sail boat and go out not knowing what the hell they are doing. Usually this is old farts with a lot of money since they don't need any type of license to operate a private sail boat.


----------



## gmore10

You don't need attention from the ladies when there all on your master craft.


----------



## ZacAttakk

Saw this "Jerry" at the local hill on Saturday. Peep the goggles. Had to snap a pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nutmegchoi

ZacAttakk said:


> Saw this "Jerry" at the local hill on Saturday. Peep the goggles. Had to snap a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He really gathered things to be out at the hill (see the gloves).
I do give props to people don't have everything, but out there to learn and enjoy.


----------



## Argo

nutmegchoi said:


> He really gathered things to be out at the hill (see the gloves).
> I do give props to people don't have everything, but out there to learn and enjoy.


I agree. 

How was the kid riding or improving?


----------



## ZacAttakk

Only saw him get off the lift. Looked like he knew what he was doing. 

Wouldn't shop goggles fog up like crazy?


----------



## Argo

not as fast as your eyeballs would freeze without them..... lol


----------



## f00bar

Argo said:


> not as fast as your eyeballs would freeze without them..... lol


Not on the East Coast this year. Yesterday was the first bikini top spotting day of the season for me. Something that should be encouraged.


----------



## ZacAttakk

f00bar is spot on, it's super warm haha. It's going to be in the 70s for 3 days this week. Hoping the resorts can hang on for one more weekend.

Think you could send us some of your CO weather for a few weeks Argo?


----------



## Argo

ZacAttakk said:


> f00bar is spot on, it's super warm haha. It's going to be in the 70s for 3 days this week. Hoping the resorts can hang on for one more weekend.
> 
> Think you could send us some of your CO weather for a few weeks Argo?


I live in Bend Oregon now. It is however snowing plenty here though. I will not send any of it anywhere though. I take what I can get. 

What's kinda funny is that I would now rather snowboard in rain than on ice. I fucking hate icey conditions. Sloppy slushy snow that's been rained on is pretty fun with the right wax job. Saturday it rained on the lower mountain here. Sunday and today, and all week hopefully,it's snow. 

Colorado is just to fucking crowded and expensive now. Don't get me wrong, it gets busy here on weekends occasionally too but nothing even close to CO. Weekdays here there is like 500 people on the Mountain. Very rarely do you have lines


----------



## nutmegchoi

Argo said:


> Colorado is just to fucking crowded and expensive now.


Not Aspen for some crazy reason.
There was NO ONE in January to Fabruary.
I saw 2 people came down on the front side of Aspen Mountain in an hour (I thought there something was wrong with the mountain).
There was no line in Aspen Mountain, Aspen Highlands and Buttermilk.
On pow day, Snowmass had very little lines.


----------



## Argo

nutmegchoi said:


> Not Aspen for some crazy reason.
> There was NO ONE in January to Fabruary.
> I saw 2 people came down on the front side of Aspen Mountain in an hour (I thought there something was wrong with the mountain).
> There was no line in Aspen Mountain, Aspen Highlands and Buttermilk.
> On pow day, Snowmass had very little lines.



Aspen is pretty far out there but it still gets busy on the holiday time frames and is VERY expensive just like Vail is. I am not talking about vacationing somewhere, I am talking about living somewhere on a middle class income. Living within 30 minutes of a mountain is ideal to me and that is almost impossible in CO without incurring serious debt. I lived for 5 seasons slopeside in Vail, it was not friendly to my bank account.


----------



## BoardWalk

Argo said:


> I lived for 5 seasons slopeside in Vail, it was not friendly to my bank account.


Worth the experience?


----------



## ZacAttakk

I hear ya. Ice is just dangerous. Flying down a trail if you loose your edge God only knows where you will end up stopping. I've learned to just adapt living on the east coast. So you would hate it hear but we make do with what we got. Which after this week may be nothing


----------



## nutmegchoi

I'm starting my golf lesson again.


----------



## nutmegchoi

Argo said:


> Aspen is pretty far out there but it still gets busy on the holiday time frames and is VERY expensive just like Vail is. I am not talking about vacationing somewhere, I am talking about living somewhere on a middle class income. Living within 30 minutes of a mountain is ideal to me and that is almost impossible in CO without incurring serious debt. I lived for 5 seasons slopeside in Vail, it was not friendly to my bank account.


If anything goes wrong, I'm packing up and moving to Colorado.
I should be able to settle a decent life somewhere around Denver.
Even if I make 2/3 of what I make right now, my overall quality of life will improve tremendously.
I've been living in greater New York City area 7 years (20-40 mins to Manhattan depends on the traffic) and the quality of life compare to money I make is just laughable.


----------



## Argo

BoardWalk said:


> Worth the experience?


I wouldnt trade the time spent there for anything. It is not really sustainable at the current rates though. I may very likely buy a place in a resort town but I would never be able to save up a sizable down payment while living there. 

The key for me really was having a son that was at a good age to have a fun time with and homeschool him while we were there. We could ride every day of the week together, at least catch some lifts together and enjoy life. Lessons that can not really ever be learned working 9-5 and living in a city. 

Im not far from the mountain now and it is a great mountain. I have a 30 min drive up to Bachelor and we are in a real town. I may also just buy a place here closer to the mountain when the time comes but that is probably 2-5 years out.....

I would NEVER live in denver metro area. It is absolutely insane trying to drive up and still be stress free when you get there unless you extend your day out extensively for the drive..... I thought about it and worked for 4 months down there before moving away, fuck that shit.


----------



## shinjisan

Argo said:


> Aspen is pretty far out there but it still gets busy on the holiday time frames and is VERY expensive just like Vail is. I am not talking about vacationing somewhere, I am talking about living somewhere on a middle class income. Living within 30 minutes of a mountain is ideal to me and that is almost impossible in CO without incurring serious debt. I lived for 5 seasons slopeside in Vail, it was not friendly to my bank account.


Is it really that expensive? I remember sharing a gondola ride with an Aussie back in 2011 and he told me he was staying in a hostel for $35/night with breakfast/lunch. He had a season pass and he was spending the entire season there.


----------



## nutmegchoi

shinjisan said:


> Is it really that expensive? I remember sharing a gondola ride with an Aussie and he told me he was staying in a hostel for $35/night with breakfast/lunch. He had a season pass and he was spending the entire season there.


It'a all relative.
We stayed at Hotel Aspen first 5 days which's a "okay" hotel.
But that place still charged over $500 per night.
Last few days we stayed at Viceroy Snowmass which was close to $600 per night.


----------



## shinjisan

nutmegchoi said:


> It'a all relative.
> We stayed at Hotel Aspen first 5 days which's a "okay" hotel.
> But that place still charged over $500 per night.
> Last few days we stayed at Viceroy Snowmass which was close to $600 per night.


$500/night?! How many people were sharing the room/suite?

I stayed at Molly Gibson Lodge and had Hickory House for dinner every night for the entire trip. The restaurants were very expensive.


----------



## nutmegchoi

shinjisan said:


> $500/night?! How many people were sharing the room/suite?
> 
> I stayed at Molly Gibson Lodge and had Hickory House for dinner every night for the entire trip. The restaurants were very expensive.


It was just me and my boyfriend.

First few days was part of X Games VIP package and we extended extra two days out of our pocket for Tuesday and Wednesday.

The hotel we stayed at Jackson Hole (before Aspen) was a grand a night with ski package (meaning two lift tickets included per night).
And that was the "cheapest" room they had.

You can stay very, very cheap and eat cheap, or you can stay comfortable and eat well.
There's price range for everybody.


----------



## ZacAttakk

This seems like a good deal. Hope it's available next season as well

http://www.jacksonholewy.com/vacation-packages/ski-vacations-with-airfare/


----------



## nutmegchoi

ZacAttakk said:


> This seems like a good deal. Hope it's available next season as well
> 
> Jackson Hole Ski Vacations with Airfare


That does look like a good deal, but I wonder how they'll accommodate the ride between downtown to Teton Village.


----------



## ZacAttakk

I was thinking the same thing after not seeing anything about it in the ad. I'm sure they have some sort of shuttle service but the question is how much does it cost. Either way I would do this for sure next year if they still offer it.


----------



## Argo

shinjisan said:


> Is it really that expensive? I remember sharing a gondola ride with an Aussie back in 2011 and he told me he was staying in a hostel for $35/night with breakfast/lunch. He had a season pass and he was spending the entire season there.


OOOO a whole season for 3 whole months? wow..... 

This is not a sustainable life, sure save up for a year and take a once in a lifetime vacation. Thats over $1000/month for a bed. I have a wife and son so that is $3000 a month going on your accomodations for my crew. 

Aside from that, since 2011 the prices have probably increased 30%, on the low end.

I paid $2600/month for a 3 bedroom larger condo in a hotel/resort type place that charges $400/night for a regular hotel room. If I wanted to stay there I would have needed to pay $3200/month for the next years lease. In Vail and Aspen, trying to find a decent hotel room slopeside to rent for a night under $400 is very hard during the prime time of the season.

When the pay rates are typically very low in the area, the rents are very high. I was fortunate and have a good paying career that I can do at a mountain town. Most people that live in these types of places have 2 or more roommates.


----------



## nutmegchoi

Just like NYC.
You can live in decent one bedroom apartment for $3,500-$4,500 a month,
or live with 2 roommates in 2 bedroom for $1,200-1,800 a month.
(meaning one of you will be living in the living room)


----------



## ZacAttakk

My question Argo is how nice of a place you can get for 1000 a month? I currently pay just over 1000 a month for rent.


----------



## Argo

ZacAttakk said:


> My question Argo is how nice of a place you can get for 1000 a month? I currently pay just over 1000 a month for rent.



If you want to live alone? nothing that is in the town of vail or any other town in CO with a ski resort in it. 

You can get a room mate situation but that is about it and it will not be some place that is very nice as even the nice 3 bedrooms that are $3000 will not accept room mate situations. You MIGHT find a studio lockoff apt which is basically going to be a room in someones house that has a door to the outside, a toilet and a hotplate in it(thats if you know someone)..... 

Generally speaking your looking at $1500 for a 1bedroom(not studio) for starters that is in town but a distance from the slopes(ride the bus or drive in and park....)


----------



## ZacAttakk

Yup that sucks I do have roommates now but it sounds like that doesn't matter either way. I think I will just stick to visiting once or twice a year. 

I've been to Vail, Beaver Creek, and Breck. Every time we have stayed at a family friends condo in Beaver Creek tho so I have no experience with finding lodging. By the looks of it there is some decent options on Airbnb.


----------



## Argo

When you look up places to stay make sure you see if they are on a bus route or not. I you have to drive and park that is another $25/day. Look for what the drive will actually entail, 5 miles of driving up there can mean you will not be able to get to the mountain if the highway is closed.... This is why staying/living slopeside or very close to it is key. Nothing worse than living a few miles down the road on a powder day and having the highway closed for 4 hours leaving you stranded at home. My wife got stuck 12 miles from our place one day for 5 hours, this is not uncommon but we didnt drive out anywhere very often when we lived there.


----------



## Eggnog

nutmegchoi said:


> Longer I stair at, I can't make up my mind whether I hate it or love it.
> It's right there in between. :|


I felt the EXACT same way. I saw this outfit for sale online when I was looking for a pair of pink snowboarding pants (for a friend *cough) Which I still can't find by the way...

This outfit has that "ugly dog" quality. It makes me think of those dogs that are so damn ugly they become cute. It's just so damn ugly it possesses an instant endearing quality. Like you want to protect whomever is wearing it from the inevitable abuse (or join in and beat them with a stick).


----------



## nutmegchoi

Eggnog said:


> I felt the EXACT same way. I saw this outfit for sale online when I was looking for a pair of pink snowboarding pants (for a friend *cough) Which I still can't find by the way...
> 
> This outfit has that "ugly dog" quality. It makes me think of those dogs that are so damn ugly they become cute. It's just so damn ugly it possesses an instant endearing quality. Like you want to protect whomever is wearing it from the inevitable abuse (or join in and beat them with a stick).


You can tell us those pink pants are for you.
Real man can rock pink! :cheer:

Quick search popped these items.
How pink do you wanna go?
If the word "pink" bothers you, you can say "magenta". :grin:

https://www.google.com/search?q=pin...utf-8#tbm=shop&q=mens+pink+snowboarding+pants


----------



## Eggnog

nutmegchoi said:


> You can tell us those pink pants are for you.
> Real man can rock pink! :cheer:
> 
> Quick search popped these items.
> How pink do you wanna go?
> If the word "pink" bothers you, you can say "magenta". :grin:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pin...utf-8#tbm=shop&q=mens+pink+snowboarding+pants


Yes, they can!

I figured pink pants would be a good motivator too. You can't rock pink and be a crappy boarder. That's just terribly sad.

Magenta tends to be a little too purple for me, but I'll keep it in mind.

I was looking for a shade like this:





I haven't seen anything close yet. Looks like at the moment there aren't enough fellow fruitcakes to make manufacturing such awesome pants worth anyone's while.

It's what happens when you're ahead of the curve. At least where fashion is concerned anyway.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

those are more of a rose or dusty rose...not pink.

tis da pink...well they look pinker in real life...and you are behind the fashion curve...by like 3 years.


----------



## Deacon

wrathfuldeity said:


> those are more of a rose or dusty rose...not pink.
> 
> tis da pink...well they look pinker in real life...and you are behind the fashion curve...by like 3 years.


I knew this photo would pop in here as soon as somebody started taking about a guy in pink pants..


----------



## nutmegchoi

wrathfuldeity said:


> those are more of a rose or dusty rose...not pink.
> 
> tis da pink...well they look pinker in real life...and you are behind the fashion curve...by like 3 years.



Daaaaaang...
Talk about pink police!!!


----------



## Eggnog

wrathfuldeity said:


> ...and you are behind the fashion curve...by like 3 years.


So I missed the glorious pink pants era in snowboard fashion. Tragic! This too would explain the curious absence of supply.

Still, those are some wicked cool pants in that photo.

I'll rock em anyway (provided I can find them at some point). God, I hope I don't have to settle for fuschia. It just has too much purple in it.

It all comes back around eventually and if it doesn't, c'est la vie, right?


----------



## Nocturnal7x

gmore10 said:


> Im sure on ski forums they talk about how much snowboarders dress like douches. And I have to admit I normally look like one on any given snow day.


"Lookin like a fool with your pants on the ground".


----------



## nutmegchoi

We can talk about Henrik Harlaut to fire back.
He dresses worse than boarders, but he is a heck of a skier.


----------



## CassMT

i remember Henrick in the olympics, "Wu tang is for the children" haha, dude is a trip, the kind of spirit that used to be in snowboarding


----------



## BoardWalk

Make sure to stay upright, nothing says 'come get me' more than pink pants in the air and your face in a powder pillow.


----------



## sabatoa

CassMT said:


> i remember Henrick in the olympics, "Wu tang is for the children" haha, dude is a trip, the kind of spirit that used to be in snowboarding


I was thinking the same thing, he reminds me of snowboarders from back when.


----------



## snowangel99

You can never go wrong with pink, no matter what day or year it is, the brighter the better.


----------



## neni

Seen some neon pink pants on the slopes recently... they were _glowing_! Gotta admit... I was jelly :laugh: my not really but somehow maybe pink-ISH pants looked pale next to them. I want such glowing in the dark ones! :laugh:


----------



## F1EA

Eggnog said:


> So I missed the glorious pink pants era in snowboard fashion. Tragic! This too would explain the curious absence of supply.
> 
> Still, those are some wicked cool pants in that photo.
> 
> I'll rock em anyway (provided I can find them at some point). God, I hope I don't have to settle for fuschia. It just has too much purple in it.
> 
> It all comes back around eventually and if it doesn't, c'est la vie, right?


Hey. Who's this guy??

You need to post more.


----------



## neni

F1EA said:


> Hey. Who's this guy??
> 
> You need to post more.


Can't be a guy, he knows *fuchsia* AND *magenta*.

K, maybe a designer or painter.


----------



## nutmegchoi

Eggnog's vibrant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni

Eggnog said:


> Yes, they can!
> 
> I figured pink pants would be a good motivator too. You can't rock pink and be a crappy boarder. That's just terribly sad.
> 
> Magenta tends to be a little too purple for me, but I'll keep it in mind.
> 
> I was looking for a shade like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything close yet. Looks like at the moment there aren't enough fellow fruitcakes to make manufacturing such awesome pants worth anyone's while.
> 
> It's what happens when you're ahead of the curve. At least where fashion is concerned anyway.












They're on sale


----------



## snowangel99

I bought these Aperture pants today for my DD. They are super cute...no pink though sorry.

Men's Snowboard Pants at Zumiez : CP


----------



## Eggnog

F1EA said:


> Hey. Who's this guy??
> 
> You need to post more.


Will do! 

This season was my first so my contributions will be limited to BS like pink pants. As long as nobody minds

I'd been lurking for a couple months learning from you guys. You're all great btw. I love this site.


----------



## Eggnog

Thanks Neni! I haven't been able to find those at Rossignol, but I'll keep trying. It occurred to me today I could just buy some white pants and hit 'em with pink dye. I'll probably end up going that route. When you want it done right, etc.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Eggnog said:


> Thanks Neni! I haven't been able to find those at Rossignol, but I'll keep trying. It occurred to me today I could just buy some white pants and hit 'em with pink dye. I'll probably end up going that route. When you want it done right, etc.


yes pink snow...just in time for the Easter Egg Hunt on the hill...Perfect...you got bunny ears?


----------



## jae

neni said:


> Can't be a guy, he knows *fuchsia* AND *magenta*.
> 
> K, maybe a designer or painter.


i had to google the difference. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuchsia_(color) 

In RGB they are the same thing!


----------



## neni

jae said:


> i had to google the difference. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuchsia_(color)
> 
> In RGB they are the same thing!


Not if it comes to clothing, lipstick or nail paint, I promis, there are 100 more shades of pink than any RGB model contains :laugh:. Same with white... when I went to buy a wedding dress and told the shop guy after he asked me which colour? - "Nothing white" - "ooh, we don't have white dresses anymore nowadays" - " uhm... they're _all_ white...!" - "Noooo no no... these are eggshell, these champagne, these are ivory, these blabla..." - "K... let's say nothing remotely white-_ish_... uhm... like blak? Red?"

BTW: On a related note; funny results of a survey on that topic Color Survey Results | xkcd


----------



## Argo

You need to post an introduction video if you want me to do your survey.


----------



## neni

Argo said:


> You need to post an introduction video if you want me to do your survey.


:grin:
10char


----------



## Seppuccu

Fuchsia and magenta are both cool, but they totally don't go with my complexion.


----------



## snowangel99

This is so true...well for me actually










I didn't read the article too lazy and late for the gym but this was his result?


----------



## Mizu Kuma

neni said:


> Can't be a guy, he knows *fuchsia* AND *magenta*.
> 
> K, maybe a designer or painter.


Aren't they Brangelina's kids?????


----------



## Eggnog

snowangel99 said:


> This is so true...well for me actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read the article too lazy and late for the gym but this was his result?


Ooooo, I like "Carnation". That's nice.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

What type of guy makes a colour call of "salmon"?????


----------



## Eggnog

Mizu Kuma said:


> What type of guy makes a colour call of "salmon"?????


The kind that can be my wingman anytime.


----------



## neni

Mizu Kuma said:


> What type of guy makes a colour call of "salmon"?????


An Aussie did. He called my pants "well, actually they're salmon" when I refused to call them pink cos they're "dragonfruit" or "flamingo". I swear.


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> …..BTW: On a related note; funny results of a survey on that topic Color Survey Results | xkcd


Hilarious survey neni,…! However, I didn't see "Taupe" mentioned in it _anywhere????_ > 



Eggnog said:


> ….It occurred to me today I could just buy some white pants and hit 'em with pink dye. I'll probably end up going that route….


It is gonna be _SOOOOOO_ funny when we hear about how they turned your legs pink!!! :rofl3: >

*Pics* when that happens,… please!!!!  :hairy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

neni said:


> An Aussie did. He called my pants "well, actually they're salmon" when I refused to call them pink cos they're "dragonfruit" or "flamingo". I swear.


That's it, I'm movin to Afghanistan!!!!!


----------



## Seppuccu

Mizu Kuma said:


> What type of guy makes a colour call of "salmon"?????


A guy like me. Not that I would wear it. :dry:


----------



## tributine

'salmon' oh yeaah my girlfriend likes to call it pink pffft good to know I'm not alone here. I usually refer to shades as 'Ye know, its kinda yellow-weee...orange-eee, like a yelloworange... yeah.'
I also use 'mahogany' when referring to all shades of brown because to be honest it sounds pretty cool and I don't really know what shade of brown it is and I learned of it's initial existence from Crayola Crayons.


----------



## Seppuccu

Nice necro, sucker.


----------



## zagfan5

i actually thought this thread was about go pro mounts on the top of helmets till i saw the second picture and noticed the guy in the rad ski suit.


----------



## basser

Is it weird if you have gear that makes you look like a certain snowboarder? I wasn't intentionally trying to do this but I have the pro model of Mark McMorris' goggles, same jacket he used to wear (if I buy it) and pants. I know this shouldn't be a big deal, but the thought crossed my mind, i'm almost tempted to not get the jacket so I'm not 'stealing' a look. Thoughts?


----------



## kriegs13

basser said:


> Is it weird if you have gear that makes you look like a certain snowboarder? I wasn't intentionally trying to do this but I have the pro model of Mark McMorris' goggles, same jacket he used to wear (if I buy it) and pants. I know this shouldn't be a big deal, but the thought crossed my mind, i'm almost tempted to not get the jacket so I'm not 'stealing' a look. Thoughts?


It's weird if you don't have gear that keeps you warm/dry/alert/safe. Some people will worry about calling others kooks or posers. Some people will worry about hopping on something that lets them slide down a mountain with snow for a jolly good time. Sometimes there are other things too. Don't stress about a look. I personally don't gear out in anything too flashy or steezed out because I'm just not nearly good enough at riding to back up the attention I may receive but thats not so much related to any one "look". Besides, I'm pretty sure pros change their getup frequently enough that everyone will eventually be wearing something similar. Styles in any sport tend to be influenced by the cool guys.


----------



## linvillegorge

basser said:


> Is it weird if you have gear that makes you look like a certain snowboarder? I wasn't intentionally trying to do this but I have the pro model of Mark McMorris' goggles, same jacket he used to wear (if I buy it) and pants. I know this shouldn't be a big deal, but the thought crossed my mind, i'm almost tempted to not get the jacket so I'm not 'stealing' a look. Thoughts?


I rock the shit out of Travis Rice's signature jacket from a few years ago. Look at the av pic. I wish it wasn't a signature model because it feels fanboyish but whatever. I just dig the jacket. A bit far to go with the dude's signature everything, but if you like it, buy it. That's why those companies sponsor these guys - to help them sell shit. A lot of people probably buy it because it's his signature model and a lot of people probably buy it simply because they like it, but they first saw it during one of his video parts.

Well, can't really see the jacket that well in that pic, can you?

It's this one:


----------



## basser

linvillegorge said:


> I rock the shit out of Travis Rice's signature jacket from a few years ago. Look at the av pic. I wish it wasn't a signature model because it feels fanboyish but whatever. I just dig the jacket. A bit far to go with the dude's signature everything, but if you like it, buy it. That's why those companies sponsor these guys - to help them sell shit. A lot of people probably buy it because it's his signature model and a lot of people probably buy it simply because they like it, but they first saw it during one of his video parts.
> 
> Well, can't really see the jacket that well in that pic, can you?
> 
> It's this one:


I get what you're saying, its just pro model goggles then same jacket and pants seems a little excessive... whatever, I think i'm gonna pull the trigger.

That jacket looks really cool. Way more 'unique' than the one i'm getting.


----------



## Deacon

basser said:


> I get what you're saying, its just pro model goggles then same jacket and pants seems a little excessive... whatever, I think i'm gonna pull the trigger.
> 
> That jacket looks really cool. Way more 'unique' than the one i'm getting.


Not one person on the hill is going to know you're wearing his "line" unless you tell them. Nobody cares.


----------



## tokyo_dom

I'd say the only person who's look would get comments/stares if you tried rocking it on the mountain is the flying tomato. But wearing skin tight pants, wide ass stance and tight jacket would probably get looks regardless of if he rocked it first or not.


----------



## htfu

function over form every day ... you may want to examine your reasons for snowboarding if you have them reversed


----------



## Seppuccu

htfu said:


> function over form every day ... you may want to examine your reasons for snowboarding if you have them reversed


Couldn't agree more. I make sure to always wear gaudy colours, so that I stand out well in my video edits.


----------



## linvillegorge

htfu said:


> function over form every day ... you may want to examine your reasons for snowboarding if you have them reversed


Let's be realistic though, there's a metric shit ton of snow gear on the market. There's no reason you can't have both, even if you're shopping on the clearance aisle like I do.


----------



## htfu

yeah, once you have the function part solved then if there are form options pick whatever floats your boat ... no point in not doing that. but if the piece of gear doesn't meet the functional requirements why buy it?


----------



## tokyo_dom

Snowboarding is not a "spiritual experience" for me and if i am staying in bounds on a nice day i dont need to have goretex head-to-toe. I try to look good when i wear normal clothes so why not try to look good on the mountain as well. As long as it stays dry if i fall, and it can stop snow going down my ass (and has some ventilation).

Great thing about good looking snow gear is that it usually costs a bunch less than the full on back country expedition level goretex stuff. And i can have a bunch of it so i can wash it more often than if i just had one expensive 'pure function' setup.


----------



## Seppuccu

tokyo_dom said:


> great thing about good looking snow gear is that it usually costs a bunch less than the full on back country expedition level goretex stuff. And i can have a bunch of it so i can wash it more often than if i just had one expensive 'pure function' setup.


but then you won't smell like a snowboarder!!!!!1


----------



## Deacon

tokyo_dom said:


> Snowboarding is not a "spiritual experience" for me


:question::question:


----------



## tokyo_dom

Deacon said:


> :question::question:


Just saying i dont pretend that snowboarding is some holy experience that makes me forget everything else and not care what I look like. 


On another note, did anyone notice a lot more guys rocking pink (jumpers, face masks etc) in video parts this year? Or is it all Kyle Mack and that is his signature style?

I get the feeling that pink, and t-shirts refashioned as facemasks (i think thats what they are) will be popular next year haha


----------



## kriegs13

tokyo_dom said:


> Just saying i dont pretend that snowboarding is some holy experience that makes me forget everything else and not care what I look like.
> 
> 
> On another note, did anyone notice a lot more guys rocking pink (jumpers, face masks etc) in video parts this year? Or is it all Kyle Mack and that is his signature style?
> 
> I get the feeling that pink, and t-shirts refashioned as facemasks (i think thats what they are) will be popular next year haha


call me crazy, but wouldn't a repurposed t shirt suffer the same drawbacks as a bandana?


----------



## tokyo_dom

I imagine it would be worse. Just that i saw a lot of that in the spring edits.

I am happy with my Airhole face masks. Does the job, has some cool designs (fashion, and function!)


----------



## tokyo_dom

https://www.facebook.com/snowboardermag/videos/10154676881717876/

Case in point. Pink tshirt? used as a head covering. Or maybe its the first gay muslim snowboarder. Who knows....


----------



## fraxmental

when you do tricks like that, clothes are optional.


----------



## Bataleon85

Hahahaha Jerry of the day is my shit. The skier with the yardsale quintuple backy is my favorite. Makes me wonder if he's really that clueless or just has low as fuck din.


----------



## elstinky

tokyo_dom said:


> Just saying i dont pretend that snowboarding is some holy experience that makes me forget everything else and not care what I look like.


That's too bad, it kinda feels like that for me (especially the forgetting everything else part) and it's an awesome feeling. But I also don't really care a lot what I look like in general. My GF tries to push me a bit but no avail .


----------



## Synathidy

snowangel99 said:


> This is so true...well for me actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read the article too lazy and late for the gym but this was his result?


What about cobalt, auburn, mauve, or ballet pink? And that's just off the top of my head. That list of colors isn't comprehensive at all.


----------



## Seppuccu

Synathidy said:


> What about cobalt, auburn, mauve, or ballet pink? And that's just off the top of my head. That list of colors isn't comprehensive at all.


That's probably because you don't have the full backstory of the two pictures.


----------



## Soughted

:blahblah:dont know about it


----------

